# Miter Saw Recommendations



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

I have been using a hand me down craftsman that is prob 25 years old. We have a new to us house that needs alot of remodeling. Main uses will be new baseboard(5.5"), various other interior and exterior trim,redo the deck and hardwood flooring. And other various DIY stuff.

I would like to have something that can handle all this but do I need to full 12" sliding dual bevel? Any model recommendations is helpful also. Thanks!


----------



## jeffs55 (Jun 6, 2010)

*recommend DeWalt Model #: DWS780*

First off this is overkill for your project and is more than I would have paid except that it came with a DeWalt $199 miter saw stand included. I bought it at Lowes and they may still have the promo going. I like the saw but I am not a pro. One guy on Amazon does not like it but he does not like Jesus either. Just kidding. For the amateur it is superb. Finally, I have a saying that I like to live by and share with others, it goes as follows. You can use less of more but you cannot make more of less. Meaning that you can use less of the power of a real powerful engine but you cannot make a weak engine be stronger. You can eat half a loaf of bread but you cannot make more bread from a small loaf. Bigger is usually better.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I have been using a 12" Dewalt compound miter (no slider) for 20+ yrs. Only time I really 
would have liked the extra travel is cutting vinyl siding. And in that case a inexpensive 10" slider is a better choice


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the Ryobi compound miter. Works well. 

I think 10" is more than enough unless you want to do some really large crown molding. 

And considering the minimal cost difference....I'd suggest going with a slider. I wish I had.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Stair treads, siding, laminate flooring, building a real deck all need a 12" saw or at least a 10" slider.
I bought a 10" compound saw years ago and brought it back the same day and bought a 12".


----------



## 1acre (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't have a need for a miter saw, but when I do, I'll spring for one of the Bosch axial glide versions. If I win the lottery, it will be festool. When shop space is tight, those sliders are a Debbie downer.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if your cutting material less than 5 1/2" wide a regular 10" cms is fine.. other wise youll need a 12". now if you plan on cutting wider panels of mdf or stairs as joe said youll need a slider

when i started out doing trimwork on my own i had a regular 10" cms by hitachi.. i could cut casing and standard size baseboard fine.. it couldnt cut completley through crown when holding it in a nested position.. from there i upgraded to a dcms 12" bosch it was great for the most part but didint have the cut capacity for shelving. so i used a circ saw for those cuts howerver very time consuming.. from there i upgraded to a 12 " sliding dcms milwaukee and it does everything i need it to. its much more powerful than the dewalt saws as well plus it has micro adjustement on the mitre table


----------



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Stair treads, siding, laminate flooring, building a real deck all need a 12" saw or at least a 10" slider.
> I bought a 10" compound saw years ago and brought it back the same day and bought a 12".


Hey Joe, excuse my ignorance but why would you need 12" for laminate flooring? Isnt most stuff 2-3" wide?


----------



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for comments so far. The reason I ask about what do I really need is I was in HD yesterday for something and passed a Bosch GCM12SD on clearance for $520. Was looking at it and a guy I actually know that works there seemed to think it was too much saw for DIY person at home.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you can only have ONE saw--you need one big enough for whatever you need to do-

DeWalts 12" dual bevel saw (either fixed or sliding version) has about the tallest cut of all of the saws that I have looked at---the top mounted motor is the key to allowing tall baseboard to be cut against the fence----sorry, I don;t know the cut height---


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have the Ridgid 12" slider on the wheeled cart when I bought it the promotion was they came together. I really like the saw and the stand. The stand has large enough wheels that make it easy to get around. And the stand folds up with the saw on it unlike the DeWalt. In fact my neighbor has the DeWalt and comes over to use mine because he hates the stand set-up on his DeWalt.


----------



## 1acre (Oct 5, 2015)

oh'mike said:


> If you can only have ONE saw--you need one big enough for whatever you need to do-
> 
> DeWalts 12" dual bevel saw (either fixed or sliding version) has about the tallest cut of all of the saws that I have looked at---the top mounted motor is the key to allowing tall baseboard to be cut against the fence----sorry, I don;t know the cut height---


Bosch's new saw has the same max cut as dewalt's, ~6.5". They are about the same price ~$600, but I do think Bosch makes a better product solely on the fact that it has the axial glide. This is all based on reading reviews online and fondling @ home depot. Less space and no worries about rail wear. Even festool junkies admit the bosch saw competes with the festool version that is 2x the price. Also, I don't really like dewalt's tools, the only DW tool I own is the 735 (thickness planar)....so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I did not know Bosch had added the higher cut----Bosch gets my vote---however, DeWalt makes a good saw too---


----------



## cwags (Dec 10, 2014)

So it's seems the Bosch for $520 is a good deal then. Just wondering if it's still too much for home. And I could still save money with less saw that would meet my needs


----------



## 1acre (Oct 5, 2015)

harbor freight then....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you aren't in a hurry and don't mind flipping the wood for each cut --then a 10" saw will do-----


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

I'd think this dewalt would be plenty for any diyr.. I have one and am happy with it. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000A...+miter+saw&dpPl=1&dpID=51sL-KnayUL&ref=plSrch


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

cwags said:


> Hey Joe, excuse my ignorance but why would you need 12" for laminate flooring? Isnt most stuff 2-3" wide?


your way off. most laminate is roughly 7".. real hardwood and engineered hardwood is 3"


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Pretty sure if you buy the Bosch you will be happy with it and glad you purchased it.

Ever here a guy say "boy I wish I would have bought the cheaper tool".

Ever here a guy say "I really ain't happy with this pc of crap, wish I would have spent a little more money for a better tool".


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

as for the bosch mitre saws, the newest 12" scms they have released recently does have a increased vertical capacity.. .. personally i hate cutting moldings vertically, ive found that if the saw isnt properly calibrated it makes it that much more evident


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

cwags said:


> So it's seems the Bosch for $520 is a good deal then. Just wondering if it's still too much for home. And I could still save money with less saw that would meet my needs


I have this 12" Kobalt.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_358936-46069-SM3055LW_0__?productId=3512781&Ntt=

The only complaint I have with it is that the laser never stays aligned. I've learned not to use the laser to judge where the blade will cut. 

I also have this Ridgid stand that I got on sale last year. The stand is great, folds up with the saw on it, and is very easy to setup or take down.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Mobile-Miter-Saw-Stand-AC9945/202673168?keyword=ridgid+miter+stand

If you really wanted to save money, get a cheap saw and make a sawhorse stand for it.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The Bosch axial glide is my choice when I need to upgrade my Delta. Smooth action, you can push it all the way against a wall, dust collection is decent with a simple modification. I've used DeWalts, not crazy about the ergonomics. And the Kapex is one of a very few Festools I have no desire to own. Call me cheap but $1450 for a 10" saw is a bit excessive (it's the one Festool even the Festool guys say is way too expensive).


----------



## mtnwalton (Jul 20, 2014)

cwags said:


> Thanks for comments so far. The reason I ask about what do I really need is I was in HD yesterday for something and passed a Bosch GCM12SD on clearance for $520. Was looking at it and a guy I actually know that works there seemed to think it was too much saw for DIY person at home.[/QUOTE
> 
> Another vote for the Bosch axial glide. I've got the 12" and am not sorry. One reason was to save space and still have the larger saw.


----------

